# February Winners - Bent



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats ....They were great pictures......


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Two excellent photos. This is going to be the best calander ever! How about a desk blotter to match? I've never been able to find a GR desk blotter. (and I really need one  )


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

great choice for winners this month!!! Can't wait to get a calendar!!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone who voted for the picture of me and Bentley. As most of you know he is no longer with us..... which makes this picture all the more special to me. One of my favorites... it's on my desk at work and I often find myself just staring at it and avoiding my work. 

If he was here we would surely do our little happy dance around the room!! Miss you muppet!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yay!!! Those pics rock!  Congrats to the winners!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome pictures. Congrats!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow....two awesome photos... Congratulations ~


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Congratulations! It was another great month!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful pictures! Congrats to you both!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

couple of great pics..congrats guys..


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Heather, it is a great photo! It evokes a lot of emotion!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats to both winners! They're both terrific shots.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Great great choices! The picture of Tom in the snow would make anyone smile and the picture of Bentley just makes me sigh.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks to everybody who voted for Tom, he is well chuffed !!
Those were all great pics in both competitions and I think we've done really well to win.

And thanks to Rick again for his time and effort for pulling the whole thing off,

Cheers.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Great shot of Tom
Love the pic of Bentley and you......True Love
Mike


----------

